# Most Favorite/Least Favorite Christmas Carols



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

or other holiday songs. . . . .that you hear on the radio. Favorite is pretty obvious. Least Favorite (Most Hated) can be a song that's just bad (_Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer_) or maybe a song that's not bad at all but the rendition is extremely unfortunate (think Stevie Nicks singing _Silent Night_.)

Go.

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll start....

My least favorite has to be The Little Drummer Boy once I hear that I can't get it out of my head. My favorite is Let It Snow living in Florida we don't get snow, but it reminds of when I lived up north. And why I moved to Florida.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite Christmas carol / song is Carol of the Bells.  I've always loved it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Traditional faves: Angels we Have Heard on High
Good King Wenceslaus
God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
Carol of the Bells

Contemporary faves: A Mad Russian's Christmas
Christmas Eve/Sarajevo 12/24

Fave contemporary Christmas SONGS (not carols):  The Kinks--Father Christmas
Emerson, Lake and Palmer--I Believe in Father Christmas


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Contemporary faves: A Mad Russian's Christmas
> Christmas Eve/Sarajevo 12/24


These are two of my favorites too - my girls play them on the piano year round and one of my daughters made a really cool dog agility music video using A Mad Russian's Christmas - she can't post it though because of copyright - but it is really cool.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> My favorite Christmas carol / song is Carol of the Bells. I've always loved it.


Me too! Although I always say my favorite Christmas song is _You're a Mean One, Mr. Grinch_ love the jazzy music.

As for most hated? Anything I have to listen to at work! I used to work retail, so Christmas music was standard starting mid-November if not November 1st. You get sick of it so fast.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I used to love listening to my Manheim Steamroller Christmas CD, but now that you hear it everywhere you go, it has gotten kinda old!

My favorite Christmas songs are _O Holy Night _ and _Carol of the Bells_.

Least fav... dogs barking Christmas songs. Cute first time I heard it... not so much anymore!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just heard that memorable Christmas song ... _All I want for Christmas is a Hippopatamus_. I tear up every time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_I want a Hippopotomus for Christmas_ is HILARIOUS.

Have any of you heard Porky Pig singing _Blue Christmas_?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Have any of you heard Porky Pig singing _Blue Christmas_?


Okay, that can get my vote for funniest Christmas song.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Favorite - O Holy Night by Josh Groban or Celine Dion
Any Bing Crosby Christmas Carol

Least Favorite - Blue Christmas by Porky Pig or anybody else


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I Want a Hippopotamus For Christmas is a GREAT song. It's hilarious to me, because my roommate collects hippos.

Here's a link to the song if you'd never heard it.

http://homepage.mac.com/thetexansundial/hippopotamus/Personal151.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> _I want a Hippopotomus for Christmas_ is HILARIOUS.
> 
> Have any of you heard Porky Pig singing _Blue Christmas_?


.

Yes. Forgot that one. That's B-b-b-blue Christmas


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Favorite...The Christmas Song - Nat King Cole
Least Fav...The Chipmunk's Hula Hoop song


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

"Coming up next, The Barking Dogs' 'Jingle Bells' _backwards_!"


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Coming up next, The Barking Dogs' 'Jingle Bells' _backwards_!"


Been watching _Sleepless in Seattle_?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Been watching _Sleepless in Seattle_?


Horses horses horses horses...



Haven't seen it in months. No need. I can pretty much play it back by memory now.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I hate them _all_. If there is a Hell, it will play Christmas Carols for eternity, non-stop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Geemont said:


> I hate them _all_. If there is a Hell, it will play Christmas Carols for eternity, non-stop.


That would certainly be... umm... ironic.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

One of my favorite Christmas carols is...

A Soldier''s Silent Night

http://www.tankmastergunner.com/silent%20night.htm


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like: all of them from 12/1 to 12/25.

I hate: all of them from 12/26 to 11/30.

Christmas music has a season. In season, it's great. Out of season, no. It drives me nuts when the public radio station plays the Nutcracker music in June. Why

L


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

There is a _song??_ that plays at work in which the chorus goes "Bonga, Bonga, Bonga; Let's do the Christmas Conga." I have no idea (nor do I wish to know) what it's called. Not only the worst Christmas song I've ever heard, quite possibly the worst song I've ever heard. It only plays every three hours but that's still at least three times a day. Don't google it; you do not want to hear it.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Favorite: Silent Night when we sing it at the midnight service on Christmas Eve with our candles.

The one I hate: That chipmunk song where they yell at Alvin.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> One of my favorite Christmas carols is...
> 
> A Soldier''s Silent Night
> 
> http://www.tankmastergunner.com/silent%20night.htm


That's going out to everyone I know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I just heard that memorable Christmas song ... _All I want for Christmas is a Hippopatamus_. I tear up every time.


Thanks a lot, now I have this stuck in my head. I have a co-worker who loves to sing this one. Drives me *CRAZY*!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I heard a Christmas song this morning I have never heard before. Here are the words:

_White Christmases In Houston _ song lyrics from the album Merry Christmas by Branded

If you dream of horse-drawn carriages
Dashing through the snow;
Before you move to Texas
There's something you should know...

That they don't have White Christmases in Houston.
I've lived here most my life and I should know.
I've prayed and I've pleaded for way too many years
But they just don't have White Christmases down here.

I've heard of winter carnivals in Aspen.
It looks just like a winter wonderland.
But remember while you're freezin' throughout this Christmas season
We'll be down here with Christmas cheer and flip-flops in the sand.

I've seen all those Christmas shows on TV.
Blankets of white powder; my, how grand!
But while you've got snow and holly, I'm feastin' on tamales;
Sittin' on my back porch with an iced tea in my hand.

That they don't have White Christmases in Houston.
I've lived here most my life and I should know.
I've prayed and I've pleaded for way too many years
But they just don't have White Christmases down here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

For novelty Christmas song, my favorite is The Pretty Little Dolly. You can hear it here.

As for the worst, any Christmas song with religious theme sung by Barbra Streisand, Harry Connick, Jr. or Neil Diamond. Not because they are particularly bad, but because these artists are Jewish. Just can't get past the irony of that. Remember, JMO, YMMV.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I heard a Christmas song this morning I have never heard before. Here are the words:
> 
> _White Christmases In Houston _ song lyrics from the album Merry Christmas by Branded
> 
> ...


We have "Christmas in Dixie" by the group Alabama that I have always loved.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A few years ago, someone wrote a Maine Christmas carol and the local TV station was heavily promoting it. It was dreadful. Country-western (never a fave of mine) and stupid lyrics. Fortunately, it seems to have faded from the scene.

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> A few years ago, someone wrote a Maine Christmas carol and the local TV station was heavily promoting it. It was dreadful. Country-western (never a fave of mine) and stupid lyrics. Fortunately, it seems to have faded from the scene.
> 
> L


There is still meaning in the magic of Christmas in the State where the christmas trees grow.

Where neighbors still drop by with cookies, breads, pies, and warm themselves by the kitchen stove.

It's the spirit of, sharing, giving and caring, hanging wreaths upon the neighbors door.
That's the spirit of Maine at Christmas time, from her mountains to her great Atlantic shore.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I think this is some kind of epidemic. One of our local TV stations commission a song about Christmas in Arkansas several years ago. Then, they played it until I am sick of hearing it. I hope it is just a passing fad, really, how many songs do you need to tell you Christmas is wonderful wherever you are?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Has anybody ever heard Crabs for Christmas?

http://www.crabsforchristmas.com/

A Maryland classic....


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Then there is Feliz Navidad, once that gets your brain it won't let go....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> There is still meaning in the magic of Christmas in the State where the christmas trees grow.
> 
> Where neighbors still drop by with cookies, breads, pies, and warm themselves by the kitchen stove.
> 
> ...


When you put it that way, it sounds better than it ever did on TV! Of course, I don't have any neighbors dropping by with cookies, breads, and pies. This is Maine, people! Neighbors don't do that sort of stuff. LOL

And remember, this was sung in CW twang.

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

The  motto of northern New England could very well be "Welcome to our state. Now mind your own business."


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> The motto of northern New England could very well be "Welcome to our state. Now mind your own business."


Really. I am always amazed when I go to other parts of the country and people are so chatty!

L


----------

